# C/C++ Calender



## shivam mathur (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys/Developers/programmers/and folks

I created a C C++ Calender Program
*sourceforge.net/p/c-cpp-calender//icon
It is currently hosted on sourceforge 
@ C C++ Calender 

*The program has a USERNAME:shivam
and a password:cool*

It is a simple c++ program to do almost all the functions that a calender is used for.The program has been coded by a object oriented way which can easily tweaked. The program is a win32 application without the use of any graphics or databases so that it can be cool and simple 
please have a look
and drop comments if you liked it
AND help me improve the code..
-------------------------------screenshots---------------------------------------

*sourceforge.net/projects/c-cpp-calender/screenshots/CALENDER-SCREENSHOT1.jpg
*sourceforge.net/projects/c-cpp-calender/screenshots/CALENDER-SCREENSHOT2.jpg
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice..!!


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 12, 2012)

good one
but the icon for exe is not showing up


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

Downloaded it . Nice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 12, 2012)

Its asking user name pass ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

asking for user name and pwd...


----------



## shivam mathur (Jan 12, 2012)

username:shivam
password:cool

Thanks mates for liking
@fz8975 I didn't compiled the icon with it
Will do it soon
KEEp Posting!!


----------



## CA50 (Jan 12, 2012)

nice program, you could have added another option
5. Exit to windows


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

good one...


----------



## shivam mathur (Jan 12, 2012)

CA50 said:


> nice program, you could have added another option
> 5. Exit to windows



YEah Wiil surely add in the next Update


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 12, 2012)

I liked the color pattern.


----------



## shivam mathur (Jan 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I liked the color pattern.


Thanks for liking to all 
hey please post your reviews on my sourgeforge project page also...
And all the developers outta there please review the code(source)


----------

